
Faviconographer – Favicons for Your Safari Tabs - attheodo
https://faviconographer.com/
======
ArmandGrillet
If developers are doing all this work just to get a feature back, I wish some
people at Apple will wonder why it's not directly included.

I've contacted Safari devs and even created a bug report (marked as a
duplicate a few days later) about that issue. The lack of an option to display
favicons in Safari is incomprehensible, this small feature makes me unable to
consider this browser as something else than the one I use to watch Apple
keynotes.

~~~
eridius
I get that you like favicons, but how is the lack of this one very minor
feature something you consider a complete roadblock to using the browser as a
whole?

~~~
com2kid
> I get that you like favicons, but how is the lack of this one very minor
> feature something you consider a complete roadblock to using the browser as
> a whole?

For those of us with lots of tabs (e.g. more than a dozen), favicons are the
only way to know what is in each tab. With only a letter or two showing,
favicons are the only tab content identifier that exists.

~~~
eridius
I normally group my windows by subject instead of having a bunch of completely
unrelated tabs in a single window. You can also use Show All Tabs (⌘⇧\\) to
see all of the tabs in a window in a manner that shows you what each tab is
(and also groups some tabs together, I think based on site, but I don't use it
often enough to figure out the exact rules of when it groups tabs).

~~~
com2kid
A window for "things opened from hacker news" can quickly get to well over a
dozen tabs. :)

------
redial
I might be in the minority, but I really enjoy the fact there are no favicons
in Safari, the cleaner looks really help the content of the current page stand
out more.

And after all, there is Chrome, Firefox, and many others that do have them for
the ones that find them useful.

~~~
biftek
I'd probably be just as vocal as the pro-favicon people if they brought them
back. I'm not a tab hoarder though.

~~~
andrethegiant
If they bring them back, it should be an app preference.

------
saagarjha
Cool. One bug I found: if you click on a link and it opens in a new tab, it
will use the favicon from the previous tab even if the new tab has a different
favicon.

------
pvg
Someone posted a less intrusive extension hack (which also doesn't use real
favicons) a while back:

[https://github.com/logandaniels/emoji-tab-
icons](https://github.com/logandaniels/emoji-tab-icons)

------
TheCoreh
This is really neat! However, since there's a slight delay whenever moving the
safari window, would you consider having they only show up while a key is
being held? Like option or command?

